# 6-26-2011 Bananas while fishing report, Dauphin Island, Alabama



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Folks were laughing as we launched out of Billy Goat Hole Saturday morning with a big, fat banana sitting right up on the dashboard. We were running late as my buddy forgot to set his alarm so I was wondering if the banana effect had already started it's curse.

We got to the bridge and began throwing out bull minnows and shrimp in every direction. No tide moving at all (we missed it). But after a little while, it slowly start to move. We picked up a nice flounder, 19" redfish and a 16" white trout along with the usual trash fish you get when the tide isn't moving. Right when it started to pick up, we had to run and pick up the family and head to Sand Island. After spending all midday and early afternoon swimming, we decided to run back to the bridge to give it another shot for an hour. We ended up picking up 2 reds, one at 26" and the other at 27" and one more flounder. We lost another big one, but were tired and headed in.

Anyway, even though it wasn't a great trip by our standards, it was still good enough to "defeat the banana!" in my opinion.










Anyone else out there in the area we were?


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

sure you can say that....but where is the banana in the picture?


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

My fishing partner ate them all as we were driving to the first spot. lol


----------

